# Timeshare Traveler Episode 61… Do WorldMark Owners need to own Club Wyndham?



## Clifbell (May 31, 2022)

I attend a lot of Sales Presentation for Worldmark and sometimes Club Wyndham. And of course they are always telling me that I need to add Club Wyndham to my portfolio.

But thus far I have found that I can book just about any Club Wyndham resort either using Club Pass or Wyndham rewards. And the cost of staying is less because the maintenance fees are less in WorldMark than they are in Club Wyndham even when paying the $99 fee.

Timeshare Traveler Episode 61… Do WorldMark Owners need to own Club Wyndham?

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## Tahiya (Jun 8, 2022)

I agree with Cliff's conclusions, with the caveat that we have WM+A credits which allow us to use the club pass feature.   If the WorldMark ownership doesn't have that feature, it may work well for them to buy resale Wyndham points.

We owned both WorldMark and Wyndham in the past. WorldMark has been good value (although it's getting less so over time).  I gave back the Wyndham points years ago because it was too expensive for what we got when using credits or exchanging. We didn't own a lot of points, and that may have contributed to the problem, but it was definitely less cost-effective than WM.


----------

